# wondering if she looks full blooded



## punkin43822 (Jan 31, 2008)

I was wondering if any one would like to tell me if she looks full blooded flossie Here is where you can see her picture


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

i see no picture......


----------



## punkin43822 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am trying to fix that


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

ok let me know when its fixed!!


----------



## punkin43822 (Jan 31, 2008)

okay I am sorry it was just on there before I posted this


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The photos are HUGE, but I think she looks pure. She is a grayish sable.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

There is something in the head shape that remembers me a husky, I'm not sure.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree, I think she's pure also.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Purebred sable, IMO.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I still don't see pictures


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Looks like a 'silver' sable GSD to me.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep, I'd say purebred sable GSD too. She looks a lot like a GSD I use to have - Gina. Very pretty.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i agree looks like a silver sable girlie to me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't see the pic either, so I am going with boxer...


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

i still don't see the pic.......


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Same here, no pic


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Her name in the very first post is a link.

ETA: I just clicked on it to try to post her pictures and now all I'm getting are pictures of palm trees. But it was pictures of a pretty pretty sable GSD - I swear!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She looks a lot like a big green tree to me. That's what I see when I click her name.


----------



## Booga (Dec 15, 2007)

She looks pure to me!


----------

